# Anyone fishing the surf in the morning?Jamaica beach area



## SALT LIFE (Nov 8, 2007)

All my fishin buds crapped out of going.Major from 10:30 to 12:30.


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes, I plan on fishing tomorrow and Tuesday. Might not get there till about 7:30 or 8 because I'm on stand by for work. Thinking on soaking some croakers.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thinking about tomorrow afternoon


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Planning on going there or Surfside Wednesday. BTW Buzz13, where are u going to pick up croaker?


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

I usually pick'em up next to Valero on 71st. Don't recall the name of the place.


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

So how did everyone do today?


----------



## SALT LIFE (Nov 8, 2007)

Slow day @ the tower.Started with tops about 10:30,few small blowups,no takers.Switched to tails had a few bumps and missing tails but no takers.Water looked better on the west end.Lots of bait alsff the water at bout 1:00.


----------

